# Funny stuff at Bennoto site...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, I guess benotto beat all the double suspension designs out here, check this out:

http://www.benotto.com.mx/s_seccion29000/html/elemento.exr?Clave_Elemento=MTSX752621&N=0

Probably this will beat the Ferrari bike in popularity and will be a bit more affordable....

Maybe as a beater bike. You know, you put it in the yard, whenever stress hits you hard, you take a bat and beat the you-know-what out of the frame.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chale...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

More is always better... I don't understand how you bash some good brand like Benotto, Rzoz.

Accept it... you're jealous because it has more shocks than your ML.:nono: :nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> More is always better... I don't understand how you bash some good brand like Benotto, Rzoz.
> 
> Accept it... you're jealous because it has more shocks than your ML.:nono: :nono:


Nahhh... it's the red mudguards that impress me...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

that bike I think already has some time. I saw it the past year many months ago 

Anyway, Why not something like this?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

BTW, i wonder why this thing looks like a Marin, I thought Benotto was "Italian technology":


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> BTW, i wonder why this thing looks like a Marin, I thought Benotto was "Italian technology":


Their marketing people are writing the book "The Single Pivot and 101 ways to disguise it".


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Their marketing people are writing the book "The Single Pivot and 101 ways to disguise it".


:lol: So that's the so called Italian tech... :yikes:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> :lol: So that's the so called Italian tech... :yikes:


It could be worst... British technology... Just ask Ferrari about the engineering staff at McLaren...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

OMG... isn´t that a rigid¿? looks like the suspensión articulation (sp¿?) has three points... is one of them flexible or is what?? am i just crazy



Gauss said:


> BTW, i wonder why this thing looks like a Marin, I thought Benotto was "Italian technology":


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> OMG... isn´t that a rigid¿? looks like the suspensión articulation (sp¿?) has three points... is one of them flexible or is what?? am i just crazy


looks like it would move a little... While the shock compresses, the front link at the swingarm rotates and has room for it to move forwards.

At any rate, that design it's crap and looks like it could not even be bottomed without destroying something.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

But of course nothing to do with Marin, the real quad-link tech


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> looks like it would move a little... While the shock compresses, the front link at the swingarm rotates and has room for it to move forwards.


Warp, I don´t want to argue with you, but if it is a triangle with three points - 1) down tube/main pivot, 2) "seatstay"/upper link, and 3) upper link/downtube- how could it move from its current position? I´m just looking for an answer cuase I wouldn´t think it would move... unless something is flexing like hell..... i think the shock is irrelevant in this bike. At least from what I can see.

please some enlightment.



Warp said:


> At any rate, that design it's crap and looks like it could not even be bottomed without destroying something.


I won´t arguee with that though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Warp, I don´t want to argue with you, but if it is a triangle with three points - 1) down tube/main pivot, 2) "seatstay"/upper link, and 3) upper link/downtube- how could it move from its current position? I´m just looking for an answer cuase I wouldn´t think it would move... unless something is flexing like hell..... i think the shock is irrelevant in this bike. At least from what I can see.
> 
> please some enlightment.


Hard to know exactly without having the bike at sight... But point 3 allows for some forward movement as it rotates.

It's easier if you imagine the bike without a shock.... If you'd raise the bike off the floor, the swingarm would drop and if you compress it, it would move too.

I agree that it would move very little to the point that maybe your weight would be "suspended" by the bolts alone.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Warp, I don´t want to argue with you, but if it is a triangle with three points - 1) down tube/main pivot, 2) "seatstay"/upper link, and 3) upper link/downtube- how could it move from its current position? I´m just looking for an answer cuase I wouldn´t think it would move... unless something is flexing like hell..... i think the shock is irrelevant in this bike. At least from what I can see.
> 
> please some enlightment.
> 
> I won´t arguee with that though.


HUH? are you blind? It rotates over the main pivot, the black link is just an extra...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> HUH? are you blind? It rotates over the main pivot, the black link is just an extra...


WOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....I did´t see it before... :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> HUH? are you blind? It rotates over the main pivot, the black link is just an extra...


Dang, that's gross, Rito... I mean, Tacu is a bit slow on suspension stuff and saw it... sheesh, bro!!! Lay aside the beer...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Dang, that's gross, Rito... I mean, Tacu is a bit slow on suspension stuff and saw it... sheesh, bro!!! Lay aside the beer...


I will, it´s starting to mess up my geometry knowledge :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Dang, that's gross, Rito... I mean, Tacu is a bit slow on suspension stuff and saw it... sheesh, bro!!! Lay aside the beer...


Sorry Mr. Smartypants Engineer... 

Slow on suspension stuff??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sorry Mr. Smartypants Engineer...


Oh, come on... gimme a break...












tacubaya said:


> Slow on suspension stuff??


You're not slow as in slow... Just slower.  

Ok... I gotta admit you're still way above the average suspension user around here (and I mean: Mexico).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I may be slower on the suspension stuff, but not on the TRAILS










AAAPLIIICAAADAAAAAAAA HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I may be slower on the suspension stuff, but not on the TRAILS
> 
> AAAPLIIICAAADAAAAAAAA HAHAHAHHAHA


But we were not talking trails, were we? 

Anyways... everybody knows I don't ride at all... It's all about the pose.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pose doesn't mean anything more these days, it is so common to see useless riders on Turners, Santa Cruzes, Tituses and Yetis that no one gets impressed any more. 

They get impressed with fast riders though 


Sorry to break your bubble Warp!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here you go so you can settle this dispute like men

https://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh227/mountainking_71/Rocky_Balboa-Boxing_Gloves.jpg[/IMG]"]

Or perhaps you prefer them in this other color

https://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh227/mountainking_71/Ladies20Boxing20Gloves_2.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pose doesn't mean anything more these days, it is so common to see useless riders on Turners, Santa Cruzes, Tituses and Yetis that no one gets impressed any more.


Who cares. Mr. Lightning McQueen? 

mtb71... don't get involved... stay away, off... If we'd settle this down the post count on the Mexico board would fall to nearly zero. :nono:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I was just trying to put some sense of humor here to help cool things down

I guess you didnt take it that way.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I will fight with these


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Who cares. Mr. Lightning McQueen?


Hm, precisely. You are no longer cool.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> I was just trying to put some sense of humor here to help cool things down
> 
> I guess you didnt take it that way.


mtb71... Tacu and I are actually joking....  :thumbsup:

We enjoy giving shait to each other... and in person it gets worst!

It's just that internet is so unidimensional...

Tacu... Bring it on, beyoaiuotch!!!...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

On garde monsieur!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> But we were not talking trails, were we?
> 
> Anyways... everybody knows I don't ride at all... It's all about the pose.


Common Warp, don't tell me you have a bike to only pose :nono:


----------

